# Please Confirm This Shrimp ID



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

These shrimp were labled as Bumblebee shrimp, but all sources on the net say that they are actually Bee shrimp. Sorry for the fuzzy pic, but can someone please confirm that I am correct in calling these Bee shrimp?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't see the picture well enough -- what color is the head? Per commonly accepted practice, those with brown/black heads are Bumblebee shrimp, if not, then they are Bee shrimp. I say this although I'm really hoping a better method of identification is worked out because it just doesn't seem very scientific to me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

bee and bumblebee are iften mixed up, what you have are bee shrimp


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The heads are white as far as I can tell. I'll see if I can borrow a better camera for a quality picture.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

If the heads are white, then per what's current thinking, they are Bee shrimp.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase, they are quite hard to come by though. Take more pictures and post your little beauties!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Believe it or not my LFS had them for $1.99 a piece. Needless to say, I bought the remaining ten they had left.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, 
for me they look like new bee shrimps .

regards

Robert


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's so hard to tell. They got a new batch in the other day and those look more like Bumble Bees so I'm leaning towards them having been correctly labeled. They don't seem to have the white spots on the tails that Bee shrimp do.


----------

